# Cod 5



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive had a quick look on the cod 5 site looking at how to report players.Can anyone tell me?
The reason Im asking if anyone knows is that Ive just spent an hour and abit on a server having fun yet there was one guy who just seemed to be able to get headshots at me all the time,even when jumping about trying to avoid me knifing him.And on more than one occasion I shot the cheating **** in the head (I know because it makes a ting noise) and he still didnt kark it!!
He shot me twice in a split second with a bolt rifle which is a blatant cheat as it takes about a second to reload!


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it unless you have a demo of the player.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

He's probably using a modded controller for fast fire and some other cheat - no body will do anything about it - best just hit ignore player so you dont come up against him again.

What are you on xbox or ps3?

i play cod4 and 5 as rallyman1978 and I'm shyte so if you wanna get your xp up then add me LOL


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

as above, i doubt they will be able to do much about it, the best you could hope for if you have headset is everyone give him some abuse lol.

if i get anyone like that I normally just keep playing and take joy if I do manage to kill them!

the most common cheat is the bolt action/single shot rifle turned into fully automatic using controller with function to tap button fast when you hold it down if you get me - on the PC people set fire to the click wheel on the mouse, so you can scroll it and click multiple time like rapid fire


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

rallyman1978 said:


> What are you on xbox or ps3?
> 
> i play cod4 and 5 as rallyman1978 and I'm shyte so if you wanna get your xp up then add me LOL


PC mate,
Im abit crap too (only on 2nd prestige level after about 6 months lol)
The thing that peed me off most is I was on a so called "noob" server and theres this guy with like 90 kills.



Awol said:


> if i get anyone like that I normally just keep playing and take joy if I do manage to kill them!


I did kill him once with my bouncy betties,he tried sneaking up on my sniping post.I was most pleased.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Go onto the CoD forums, post his username all over the PC forum as a cheater, then stalk him online making sure every room he goes into knows he's using mods. He'll soon stop. I did it once on the 360 with a guy who kept camping, he caved in after no time at all after I got an entire forum to keep abusing him on Live :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> I did it once on the 360 with a guy who kept camping, he caved in after no time at all after I got an entire forum to keep abusing him on Live :lol:


I must admit to camping sometimes myself,especially on the Cliffside map.I got 18 kills to 2 deaths earlier I was well chuffed.
I like using bolt rifles,normally the Mosin Nagant (no scopes though as scopes are for girls) and sniping so obviously Id get outgunned easily.
I normally go on a Bolts only server.Which usually gets full of noobs killing us all with their autoweapons.They dont last long until they get kicked.


----------

